# Dear Ladies...With Regret, I will Say Goodbye



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 18, 2009)

In the Off Topic, the law is being broken, whether or not we agree with the people who actually took child pornography pics.  I cannot sit idly by while the law is being broken.  I have to report this whole website to the police department.  I am sorry.  One should never disseminate child porno pics, even if they are in disagreement with them from Kids.com or whichever website was talked about in that thread "OMG, what the f...do they have a kidscom." 
This truly goes against my christian convictions.  After tonight...I simply will not be involved with this website again.


----------



## varaneka (Oct 18, 2009)

people actually posted pics and/or the links ? whoa


----------



## divya (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my..........

ETA: Maybe the mods should be given a little bit more time to delete the thread.  It is a sickening thread and site. Most of all, the original site should be reported as opposed to LHCF.


----------



## TheGrimPhreaker (Oct 18, 2009)

Why is it that everytime I leave for a few days,  I come back and some drama has occurred? Anybody know what she was talking about? Boy, I hope this is a misunderstanding...


----------



## Mai Tai (Oct 18, 2009)

GV,

I am very sorry to see you go.


----------



## SND411 (Oct 18, 2009)

Don't LEAVE!!!!!!!! Please!


----------



## SND411 (Oct 18, 2009)

Let's just try to get that stupid thread deleted!


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 18, 2009)

AfriPrincess411 said:


> Let's just try to get that stupid thread deleted!




I've tried...all the moderators must be California time or something ...and in church still???  I can't figure it out why nobody is on duty right now.  I know they don't want this type of thing on here.  This is just so wrong.  I'm in absolute shock, esp. at the people who think we're crazy for finding this offensive.  It just wasn't thought out...and then to dismiss what is clearly written within the law's code as to what is illegal and not....  I can't be a part of this.  I've tried to wait for someone to figure it out...but this very dangerous to us all.


----------



## Bint Yusef (Oct 18, 2009)

So that is all it took?

Should have know that earlier.


----------



## BrickbyBrick (Oct 18, 2009)

I saw the title of the "kids" thread and figured it was enough for me.  I really think that you are judging the site as a whole unfairly.  Please give the mods time to get rid of the thread.  I am truly sorry you are offended, but don't leave yet.  Convictions like yours are needed.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 18, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> So that is all it took?
> 
> Should have know that earlier.




I'm sorry, huh????


----------



## varaneka (Oct 18, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I'm sorry, huh????



don't pay that rudeness any mind


----------



## Princess4real (Oct 18, 2009)

Bint Yusef said:


> So that is all it took?
> 
> Should have know that earlier.


----------



## myoung (Oct 18, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> In the Off Topic, the law is being broken, whether or not we agree with the people who actually took child pornography pics. I cannot sit idly by while the law is being broken. I have to report this whole website to the police department. I am sorry. One should never disseminate child porno pics, even if they are in disagreement with them from Kids.com or whichever website was talked about in that thread "OMG, what the f...do they have a kidscom."
> This truly goes against my christian convictions. After tonight...I simply will not be involved with this website again.


 
I am confused....Are you reporting the Kids.com or LHCF?  And are you claiming to leave LHCF because of what someone posted without a chance for the Mods to delete the Thread?

OK....erplexed


----------



## Princess4real (Oct 18, 2009)

Is the LHCF board going to be here when I go to work tomorrow???  Why try to get this board shut down because someone posted a site that you and a few others don't like. I'm sure the OP didn't mean to offend anyone, but then again, people are offended because someone said somebody had on rolled up white shoes that look like they were brought from Walmart.


----------



## Irresistible (Oct 18, 2009)

creolesugarface said:


> don't pay that rudeness any mind


yeah I was gonna say GV girl dont even bother with that

but dont leave!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dicapr (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm don't understand.  If something could possible be mistaken for child porn, why would we even want to go near that.  I refused to look at the posted pictures, but for the sake of not breaking the law individuals should stay away.  You don't want something like that found on your hard drive even if you thought it was "innocent" or just a joke.  I guess individuals don't know just how dangerous that allegation could be.  It could come back and bite you in the butt when you least expect it.  Trying to explain that it was in a LHCF thread won't be much of a defense either.


----------



## poookie (Oct 18, 2009)

GV don't leave, i enjoy your insightful posts on the CF!  just don't venture to the off topic forum.  the topics there can get a bit crazy, but please don't leave just because a handful of members post things occasionally that can be disturbing!

ETA:  i agree with a few above posts.  please don't report the whole site!  it wouldn't be fair to those that don't post crazy content, especially since we each paid our 6.50.


----------



## phynestone (Oct 18, 2009)

I do not want you to leave, but if it's best for you, then I wish you luck.


----------



## La Colocha (Oct 18, 2009)

poookie said:


> GV don't leave, i enjoy your insightful posts on the CF! just don't venture to the off topic forum. the topics there can get a bit crazy, but please don't leave just because a handful of members post things occasionally that can be disturbing!
> 
> ETA: i agree with a few above posts. *please don't report the whole site! it wouldn't be fair to those that don't post crazy content,* especially since we each paid our 6.50.


 
I agree with you and its not fair to bev. She is not on here much and it would be wrong for her to recieve any backlash from this. I know its disturbing but the mods need a chance. No one is on here.


----------



## GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I (Oct 18, 2009)

poookie said:


> GV don't leave, i enjoy your insightful posts on the CF!  just don't venture to the off topic forum.  the topics there can get a bit crazy, but please don't leave just because a handful of members post things occasionally that can be disturbing!
> 
> ETA:  i agree with a few above posts.  please don't report the whole site!  it wouldn't be fair to those that don't post crazy content, especially since we each paid our 6.50.




I'm not trying to throw a dramatic fit...it's just that I expected the mods to be on it quickly...and I thought the lack of POOFING was saying that that kind of thing is permissible here.  I have a serious indigestion in my conscience about it.  Now I know the mods are off today.  But I had to make a decision - be  with the "in-crowd" (ha, like that's likely lol) or stand up for my convictions.  

Well, fortunately or unfortunately, the law regarding child porn and dissemination of it requires people to report it.  It doesn't state only report it when it was copied and pasted from an original site.  May G-d destroy that site and all the financial possibilities to maintain that filth by the perpetrators!  I'm only going by the pics that were posted on here.  I couldn't bear at all to go over there and look at them.  I'll let the police do that.  Thanks for the support.

CF ladies, this has proven to be some of the persecution we were sensing coming our way.  I thank the many posters over there questioning the reasoning behind posting about such a thing.


----------



## dicapr (Oct 18, 2009)

Its gone to where all bad threads go-so no more worries.


----------



## pebbles (Oct 18, 2009)

GV-NA-GI-TLV-GE-I said:


> I'm not trying to throw a dramatic fit...*it's just that I expected the mods to be on it quickly...and I thought the lack of POOFING was saying that that kind of thing is permissible here.* I have a serious indigestion in my conscience about it. Now I know the mods are off today. But I had to make a decision - be with the "in-crowd" (ha, like that's likely lol) or stand up for my convictions.
> 
> Well, fortunately or unfortunately, the law regarding child porn and dissemination of it requires people to report it. It doesn't state only report it when it was copied and pasted from an original site. May G-d destroy that site and all the financial possibilities to maintain that filth by the perpetrators! I'm only going by the pics that were posted on here. I couldn't bear at all to go over there and look at them. I'll let the police do that. Thanks for the support.
> 
> CF ladies, this has proven to be some of the persecution we were sensing coming our way. I thank the many posters over there questioning the reasoning behind posting about such a thing.


 
You can't be serious. You think that sort of material would be allowed here? Take a look at the forum rules. We have asked repeatedly that pornographic material of any kind not be posted here. Surely you know that the mods aren't on the forum 24/7. Do what you feel is best for you to do. 

Thread closed.


----------

